# Ou sont mes photos sur icloud.com



## hercut (23 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir,

Auriez vous une idée du pourquoi du comment que mes photos ne sont pas toutes sur icloud.com ?

C'est à dire que mes photos que je prend depuis mon iphone sont bien sur iphoto, mais bizarrement elles ne sont pas sur icloud.com.
Sur le site mes photo s'arrête en 2015.

J'ai pourtant suffisamment de stockage ...

Une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Avril 2017)

Bien logué avec le même compte?


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2017)

Peut être parce que vous utilisez toujours iPhoto sur le Mac et qu'Apple a laissé tomber iPhoto au profit de Photos, en 2015...

Donc j'usqu'en 2015, iPhotos se synchronisait avec iCloud et y a envoyé vos Photos, mais depuis c'est Photos qui s'en charge sous réserve d'activer dans ses Preferences, la Phototeque iCloud. 

(Ce n'est qu'une hypothese.)


----------



## hercut (25 Avril 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bien logué avec le même compte?



Oui, bien logué sur le même compte.



r e m y a dit:


> Peut être parce que vous utilisez toujours iPhoto sur le Mac et qu'Apple a laissé tomber iPhoto au profit de Photos, en 2015...
> 
> Donc j'usqu'en 2015, iPhotos se synchronisait avec iCloud et y a envoyé vos Photos, mais depuis c'est Photos qui s'en charge sous réserve d'activer dans ses Preferences, la Phototeque iCloud.
> 
> (Ce n'est qu'une hypothese.)



C'est le réflexe de dire iphoto, j'utilise bien photos.
Par contre je suis étonné, les photos prise par mon iphone sont bien envoyé sur icloud direct, pas forcement utile d'avoir photos pour ca ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2017)

Et dans les Preferences de Photos, la photothèque iCloud est-elle bien activée? (À la fois sur le Mac et sur l'iPhone?)


----------



## hercut (25 Avril 2017)

Je ne souhaite pas utiliser la photothèque, je ne souhaite avoir que les photos de l'iphone dans icloud.
Si j'active il me semble qu'il enverra toute les photos qu'il y a dans photos ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2017)

Alors c'est le flux Photos qui doit être activé. Mais dans ce cas, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on voie les photos sur iCloud.com. 

Moi sur iCloud, quand je clique l'icône photos ça me demande d'activer la photothèque iCloud pour y avoir accès (alors que j'utilise le flux Photos pour recevoir les Photos de l'iPhone sur mes Mac et sur l'iPad et que je n'ai pas activé cette photothèque iCloud)


----------



## hercut (25 Avril 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors c'est le flux Photos qui doit être activé. Mais dans ce cas, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on voie les photos sur iCloud.com.
> 
> Moi sur iCloud, quand je clique l'icône photos ça me demande d'activer la photothèque iCloud pour y avoir accès (alors que j'utilise le flux Photos pour recevoir les Photos de l'iPhone sur mes Mac et sur l'iPad et que je n'ai pas activé cette photothèque iCloud)




Ok ça doit être ça alors ... Mais bizarre quand même, car si on active toute la photothèque est envoyé et je ne veux vraiment pas ca ...


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,
Il faut bien distinguer "photothèque iCloud" et "flux de photos"; ce n'est pas la même chose!


----------



## hercut (26 Avril 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il faut bien distinguer "photothèque iCloud" et "flux de photos"; ce n'est pas la même chose!



Merci, mais donc que dois je en conclure ???
Tout mes flux sont activé.
Vous dites que c'est la phototheque qui permet d'avoir mes photos sur icloud et pas le flux ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2017)

Il me semble en effet que le flux de photos n'est visible qu'au sein d'une photothèque (celle de Photos ou iPhoto sur Mac, celle de Photos sur iPhone ou iPad, ou la photothèque iCloud sur iCloud.com si elle est activee), le flux photos venant alimenter en continu ces photothèques. 

Nulle interface nulle part (et donc pas plus sur iCloud.com) pour ne voir QUE le flux de photos. 

Si la photothèque iCloud n'est pas activée (ce que je n'ai pas fait non plus pour ne pas devoir souscrire à du volume supplémentaire sur iCloud), pas moyen de voir son flux de Photos sur iCloud.com. D'ailleurs les photos du flux photos ne font que transiter par les serveurs d'Apple. Elles n'y restent pas ce qui explique que leur volume ne soit pas décompté de son espace de stockage iCloud.


----------



## hercut (26 Avril 2017)

Une petite idée comme ca.
Si j'active la photothèque uniquement sur l'iphone, je n'aurais donc sur icloud que les photo du telephone ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2017)

Aucune idée... mais je crains que l'activation de la photothèque iCloud, le soit de façon générale pour le compte iCloud considéré.


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Avril 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Si la photothèque iCloud n'est pas activée (ce que je n'ai pas fait non plus pour ne pas devoir souscrire à du volume supplémentaire sur iCloud), pas moyen de voir son flux de Photos sur iCloud.com. D'ailleurs les photos du flux photos ne font que transiter par les serveurs d'Apple. Elles n'y restent pas ce qui explique que leur volume ne soit pas décompté de son espace de stockage iCloud.


Tout à fait; le flux de photos n'impacte pas les 5go de l'espace de base proposé par Apple.
Le flux de photos est limité à 1000 photos. La 1001 ième remplacera la plus ancienne.


----------



## hercut (26 Avril 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Tout à fait; le flux de photos n'impacte pas les 5go de l'espace de base proposé par Apple.
> Le flux de photos est limité à 1000 photos. La 1001 ième remplacera la plus ancienne.


Chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est que si je perd mon telephone avec mes 8k de photos, j'en achète un nouveau, celle-ci seront bien remises sur le nouveau ...


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Avril 2017)

Oui, si reconnexion avec les mêmes identifiants et mot de passe Apple... et dans le cas de "flux de photos" les images ne se chargeront que si l'iDevice est connecté EN WIFI.


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2017)

hercut a dit:


> Chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est que si je perd mon telephone avec mes 8k de photos, j'en achète un nouveau, celle-ci seront bien remises sur le nouveau ...



Parce que les photos de l'iPhone sont AUSSI parmi les données incluses dans la sauvegarde qui est effectuee sur iCloud (et là, la sauvegarde est prise sur le quota de 5 Go).  
Par contre, c'est pas parce que ces données sont présentes sur iCloud (au sein de la sauvegarde) qu'on peut les visualiser directement en se connectant sur iCloud.com (pas plus les photos que les autres données egalement incluses dans la sauvegarde)


----------



## hercut (26 Avril 2017)

Ok je comprend mieux.
C'est dommage ...

Merci de votre aide, donc je pense qu'il faut que j'active la photothèque de mon telephone pour avoir les photos sur icloud.


----------



## hercut (30 Avril 2017)

Et bien c'était bien ca, il fallait que j'active la photothèque ...
Gros souci, j'avais deja quelque giga sur icloud, qui se sont donc rapatrié sur mon iphone ...

Je ne trouve pas de moyen de ne pas les avoir sur l'iphone mais les garder sur icloud.
Si je supprime de l'iphone ca supprime sur icloud.

Bref c'est pas très cohérent tout ca ...


----------



## bidibout (2 Mai 2017)

Tiens j'ai posté un message ce jour pour le même soucis, tu confirmes donc ce que j'ai constaté, pas moyen d'avoir les photos de son iPhone sur iCloud si elles sont supprimées du téléphone, c'est vraiment étrange comme façon de faire surtout qu'avec des téléphones équipées de seulement 32 GO on se retrouve vite à devoir vider le smartphone pour faire de la place.

Du coup je pense que je vais continuer à utiliser les services de Google.


----------



## hercut (3 Mai 2017)

bidibout a dit:


> Tiens j'ai posté un message ce jour pour le même soucis, tu confirmes donc ce que j'ai constaté, pas moyen d'avoir les photos de son iPhone sur iCloud si elles sont supprimées du téléphone, c'est vraiment étrange comme façon de faire surtout qu'avec des téléphones équipées de seulement 32 GO on se retrouve vite à devoir vider le smartphone pour faire de la place.
> 
> Du coup je pense que je vais continuer à utiliser les services de Google.



Oui je ne comprend pas cette façon de faire non plus ... C'est vraiment un coup à supprimer des photos définitivement ...
Une simple alerte ou système question demandant ce qu'on veut faire quand on supprime une photo, ca doit pas être compliqué a faire ...

J'utilise aussi Google photo que j'apprécie par ces fonctionnalités vraiment sympa, mais m'agace par leur politique !
Aussi histoire d'être tranquille j'utilise Dropbox (le plus rapide) et flickr (j'ai un abonnement chez eux donc j'en profite ...), j'ai aussi testé Amazon (gratuit car je suis en prenium, mais bon j'allais pas non plus allé surtout les services qui ont des politiques pourrit).
Je souhaitai retirer un de ses services pour le remplacer par icloud, mais ca ne sera pas aujourd'hui.
Dommage.


----------

